# Smoking a Turkey15



## creator savant (Sep 17, 2015)

So I stopped smoking cigarettes 4 weeks ago after 20years. And now im into the eating stage like never before.

So Im going to smoke a turkey Big turkey 22lbs to be exact. Anyone who seen me do ribs or chicken knows I cook that for 8 hours or more. Well by theory im going to try to smoke this turkey for 15hours oak and apple.
No injection mernade. Just smoke. So I will start smoking sat morning at around 3 am. And finish around 6pm going to post pics every hour. Dont even know if the grill can handle it.


----------



## tropics (Sep 17, 2015)

Creator Savant said:


> So I stopped smoking cigarettes 4 weeks ago after 20years. And now im into the eating stage like never before.
> 
> So Im going to smoke a turkey Big turkey 22lbs to be exact. Anyone who seen me do ribs or chicken knows I cook that for 8 hours or more. Well by theory im going to try to smoke this turkey for 15hours oak and apple.
> No injection mernade. Just smoke. So I will start smoking sat morning at around 3 am. And finish around 6pm going to post pics every hour. Dont even know if the grill can handle it.


What Temp are you going to smoke it at? Seems like a little long on the cooking time.

Richie


----------



## creator savant (Sep 17, 2015)

200-215 the entire time. Charcoal and wood.


----------



## tropics (Sep 17, 2015)

IMHO That meat is going to be in the danger zone for a long time. 40* F to 140* F in 4 hrs for safety.

Richie


----------



## creator savant (Sep 17, 2015)

Turkey will  start out on preheated unit at 275-300 then slowly backed down within the hour,but going to end up at 215. So I feel safe also its not getting stuffed open cavity.


----------



## tropics (Sep 17, 2015)

Creator Savant said:


> Turkey will start out on preheated unit at 275-300 then slowly backed down within the hour,but going to end up at 215. So I feel safe also its not getting stuffed open cavity.


"200-215 the entire time. Charcoal and wood."

Going by your original reply 

Richie


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 17, 2015)

Howdy, CS!

Congratulations on giving up tobacco.  I, too, smoked for 20 years then gave 'em up cold turkey (no pun intended).  That was almost 40 years ago that I quit, but I remember how difficult it was.  My advice is to just hang in there.  After 2 weeks the cravings diminish significantly but will resurface at times you used to enjoy a smoke.  When that happens, remind yourself that if you smoke just one, you will be smoking a pack a day - or more - in a week.  All you have to do is not smoke that 'one.'

As for the turkey, it sounds like you've got a plan.  It it was me, I'd use my Maverick 733 to monitor the IT of the bird for the first 4 hours.  If it didn't pass the 40 to 140 in 4 test, I wouldn't eat it.

One think I used to do when smoking birds was to put some brown sugar in a cup/tray of aluminum foil and place it near enough to the coals that it would heat up and smoke.  Gives a nice sweet taste to the turkey and darkens its color.

Good Luck!  (Knowing that you don't need it for the turkey but might for dropping the tobacco habit.)


----------



## creator savant (Sep 17, 2015)

Its 





rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, CS!
> 
> Congratulations on giving up tobacco.  I, too, smoked for 20 years then gave 'em up cold turkey (no pun intended).  That was almost 40 years ago that I quit, but I remember how difficult it was.  My advice is to just hang in there.  After 2 weeks the cravings diminish significantly but will resurface at times you used to enjoy a smoke.  When that happens, remind yourself that if you smoke just one, you will be smoking a pack a day - or more - in a week.  All you have to do is not smoke that 'one.'
> 
> ...





Thanks for the advice. Never did the brown sugar trick,but I do a spray of brown sugar, soy,vinegar,and worchester. Turns out very well on a drunken chicken. I will keep an eye on tempature.  Thanks again


----------



## creator savant (Sep 17, 2015)

tropics said:


> "200-215 the entire time. Charcoal and wood."
> Going by your original reply
> I am not a good teacher it all comes naturally. So I might forget a detail or 2. It happens.
> Richie


----------



## cofi (Sep 17, 2015)

When I quit smoking(cigarette) I gained 100 pounds you really want to combine quitting with some kind of workout and diet.....which sucks because your aggy from quitting


----------



## creator savant (Sep 17, 2015)

cofi said:


> When I quit smoking(cigarette) I gained 100 pounds you really want to combine quitting with some kind of workout and diet.....which sucks because your aggy from quitting



Well whats worse smoking and lung cancer? Or being a fat body with heart disease?
Not sure if helthy is always worth it.


----------



## cofi (Sep 17, 2015)

My doctor at the time told me it woulda been healthier to keep smoking then gain weight as rapidly as I did

That being said I've since lost 50 of those pounds and am feeling better then ever


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats on quitting smoking.  The last time I quit (for 8 years) everybody told me I would put on a few extra pounds.  Was looking forward to that, but I never gained a pound.  Guess I'm just supposed to be skin and bones.  Maybe you'll luck out too.

Gary


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

cofi said:


> My doctor at the time told me it woulda been healthier to keep smoking then gain weight as rapidly as I did
> 
> That being said I've since lost 50 of those pounds and am feeling better then ever



Well im glad you feel better since that loss. Im sure you would. I am already over 200lbs hope I dont go over 300. Its hard either way to deal with. I hate the smell of cigarettes since I quit and cant even tolerate being in the same room as a smoker. I cant believe I smelled like that for 20 years. Wow. Well hope you stay healthy and ill try my best here.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Congrats on quitting smoking.  The last time I quit (for 8 years) everybody told me I would put on a few extra pounds.  Was looking forward to that, but I never gained a pound.  Guess I'm just supposed to be skin and bones.  Maybe you'll luck out too.
> 
> Gary



Well I dont think im on the luck streak of you gary. Already hit 7 pounds in a month. Keeping my fingers crossed hopefully its a fluke.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok here we go seasonin a turkey. I prefer a under the skin and over the skin seasoning. 1 being basic the other not so much.
Under the skin
1-stick of butter (softened)
1tsp- Charcoles corn rub
2tsp-black pepper
2tsp-old bay
1tsp-smokehouse maple
1tbl-Italian seasoning
1/4tsp-garlic salt
1tsp-basil
1/2 of meduim size onion.

Mix all ingredients until blended easier. To use hands. Let chill in fridge for 1 hour.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

Outside skin rub
1tsp-salt
1tsp-pepper
1tsp-oregeno
1tsp-thyme
1tsp-basil
Mix and coat exterior of bird. Now let all seanonings under skin and rub to set in bird for 12 hours or overnight.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is a picture of skin with seasoning underneath.













20150918_111343.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

And bird with outside rubbed.
Going to put in smoke 3 am













20150918_111624.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

Now I will be using a spray seasoning to saturate during process. Reasoning is because this is actually cook on a baking sheet not in pan. I will provide you with that recipe also.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

315 am and bird on 













20150919_031802.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

Bird setting at a cool 250













20150919_032122.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

Spray moisture seasoning
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup oil
2tbls Worcestershire sauce
2 tbls soy
1/8 cup brown sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar

Bring all to a boil and let cool. Fill in spray bottle. Use once an hour.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

415am not looking bad













20150919_041411.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2015)

...... Thumbs Up .....  Does look good.....


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

515am 













20150919_051537.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> ...... Thumbs Up .....  Does look good.....


Thanks Dave


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

618 am













20150919_061932.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

Pushing some heavy smoke













20150919_065703.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

715 am still rolling













20150919_071241.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

813 am













20150919_081359.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

20150919_090828.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015






910 am might look a little burnt,but not skin is still soft like uncooked.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

1012 am













20150919_101207.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

1112 am nice carmelized look













20150919_111034.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2015)

Now into a 500 degree oven to crisp the skin....   maybe.......


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

1215pm skin is getting a little firmer. Slowly getting there. 6 hours to go.













20150919_121350.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015







Lol you guys using ovens to smoke and bbq make me laugh. If you cant use your equipment from start to finish without using an oven somethings wrong with equipment or operator.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Now into a 500 degree oven to crisp the skin....   maybe.......



Sorry Dave no disrespect. Just an opinion. My way I guess


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2015)

If you like rubbery skin, no problem....  When there are tools at your disposal to make great food, why not use them....    

Reverse seared steak as an example....   Add cold smoke for a short period of time then sear at 700 on the BBQ...  perfectly smoked and a black and blue steak for dinner....    I smoke turkey 2-3 times a year....   in the smoker then in the oven...  they sure come out good...  
Smokers aren't designed to be a "one size fits all"....   they are designed to add the delicious smoky flavor to meat...   you can choose to finish the meat any way you like.....    
When I cold smoke my bacon, sometimes for days on end, that's not the end of it....    I slice it....  freeze it..... then cook later.....

I guess bacon will not be in your list of stuff to do, if your smoker has to complete the task....:biggrin:


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

At final stage I put in a couple cuts of oak rough cut lumber to bring temp up to 500.

I understand your process I dont disagree. My style is slow and low kinda like a crock pot. But I like wood heat kinda like the old times when that what was available. I  my smoker/ grill will do up to 800degrees only have done 600 though. Start slow finish hot my philosophy I guess,little harder to do that process backwards using coal and wood.

Like I said no disrespect just my style


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> If you like rubbery skin, no problem....  When there are tools at your disposal to make great food, why not use them....
> 
> Reverse seared steak as an example....   Add cold smoke for a short period of time then sear at 700 on the BBQ...  perfectly smoked and a black and blue steak for dinner....    I smoke turkey 2-3 times a year....   in the smoker then in the oven...  they sure come out good...
> Smokers aren't designed to be a "one size fits all"....   they are designed to add the delicious smoky flavor to meat...   you can choose to finish the meat any way you like.....
> ...















20150919_125430.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

115pm













20150919_131646.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

215pm Flipped the bird













20150919_142118.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## cofi (Sep 19, 2015)

Creator Savant said:


> At final stage I put in a couple cuts of oak rough cut lumber to bring temp up to 500.
> 
> I understand your process I dont disagree. My style is slow and low kinda like a crock pot. But I like wood heat kinda like the old times when that what was available. I  my smoker/ grill will do up to 800degrees only have done 600 though. Start slow finish hot my philosophy I guess,little harder to do that process backwards using coal and wood.
> 
> Like I said no disrespect just my style



10000% agree


----------



## creator savant (Sep 19, 2015)

20150919_150959.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 19, 2015






Going to finish it off throwing heat


----------



## stickyfingers (Sep 19, 2015)

Not wanting to sound like a SA, why would want to smoke a turkey that low and slow? It not like you have to for tenderness?


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 20, 2015)

How did that big bird turn out?  My poultry always seems to take on too much smoke even when cooking for 3 hrs or so. 

Mike


----------



## creator savant (Sep 20, 2015)

stickyFingers said:


> Not wanting to sound like a SA, why would want to smoke a turkey that low and slow? It not like you have to for tenderness?



I did not cook the turkey on 200  the whole time first 2 hours 275. Then slowly dropped temp between 215-225. That is actually 215 increments are off on the unit used probe.
Then last hour bring up to 500. My philosophy with that is kinda how you let a bisquet rest.
So my style I guess.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is finished product. Was a little tired and full to post last night. 













20150920_091830.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 20, 2015






I switched bird of sheet to pan to contain carving mess. Not to put in oven.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 20, 2015)

Cut













20150920_091857.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------



## creator savant (Sep 20, 2015)

Smoke ring













20150920_092722.jpg



__ creator savant
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   How was the flavor?


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh man, that looks awesome!


----------



## stickyfingers (Sep 20, 2015)

Creator Savant said:


> I did not cook the turkey on 200  the whole time first 2 hours 275. Then slowly dropped temp between 215-225. That is actually 215 increments are off on the unit used probe.
> Then last hour bring up to 500. My philosophy with that is kinda how you let a bisquet rest.
> So my style I guess.




I respect that. We all have our own style. Just wondering why you would that 15 hours for a turkey. I do 22 lbers in 5 hours.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 20, 2015)

mike5051 said:


> Looks great!  :drool   How was the flavor?


Flavor is amazing so ive been told.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 20, 2015)

DavesFroggin said:


> Oh man, that looks awesome!


Thanks

Love smoking


----------

